# My pup doesn't want to swim :(



## parkerthevizsla (Mar 3, 2016)

My five month old Vizsla puppy has been introduced to water a few times. We live near a lake and have tried to take him swimming and he HATES the water. He wont go near it and when we bring him close he freaks out. We have brought him in our kiddie pool at home to help introduce him in a more controlled and small area, but all he wants to do is get out. We attempted to make it fun and keep positive vibes. We use treats and toys but he still wants nothing to do with the water. In the lake we tried going in the water with him to help him understand it is not scary but he claws at us for dear life or guns it for the shore. We want him to love going to the lake so we would truly appreciate some advice on how to help him get used to the water and see that it is FUN.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

I would work on building his overall confidence. Here are a few things you can try to do that with respect to water - go for a hike and find a stream bed or a small body of water that is less than half his height. Cross it, he`s going to stop and hesitate. But, don`t coddle him. Keep walking and he`s going to find a way to join you. Just don`t make a big deal about it. This worked for me, as I had my 11 week Weim do this last week.

Let him be around dogs that swim. First start with shallow waters, only couple of inches of water - let them play and have a jolly good time. You should be in the water too. Don`t stress about swimming yet, you are just building his confidence at this stage and having him watch other dogs.

Play fetch on the land, be good at it. Once you and the puppy is good, throw things at the edge of a shallow body of water, let him go get it. Once he gets fixated on the fetch part, throw the stick further, he`s going to figure out a way to get it. Absolutely no coddling! This is going to take time. Just stay on top of it.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

You have to let them figure it out themselves, they will. I once did just the opposite of it, took my Vizsla and put him water. All dogs are natural swimmers. He swam like a little rat, he was about 10-12 weeks I think. But I could see he was a bit stressed. I don`t recommend you do that. The fetch play part and building his over confidence is what I did then. It worked.

Now I can`t keep him out of water. He sees water and he thinks he`s fish. He`s gone. 

Let it take time, I have been in situations where they get a little too adventurous when they get cocky and don`t know their own limits. Slow and steady is good. Good luck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never put one of my pups in the water. I find water that has a slow sloping bottom, and let them play on the shoreline. They might only get their feet wet the first time, but they venture deeper over time. 
If your pup has drive to chase and catch things. Go to your local bait shop and buy a dozen minnows. Put them in his pool and see if that perks his interest.


----------



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Agree with TexasRed here, just introduce your pup to water slowly and make it super fun and inviting. My V wanted nothing to do with water for quite a fews months, but we kept on encouraging her and all of a sudden at 6 months of age she became a total water baby, swimming lap after lap! 

Just give it time


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when Ruby was a pup I thought she was going to be a non swimmer  ...I chose to lead by example and went into the water first. The problem now is keeping her out 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elpLnmnBVoc


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..if you see what I mean  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAYMB6hfd4k


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

They aren't all water fanatics from the beginning. My boy wouldn't step in beyond his ankles during his first summer, despite him having plenty of access to lakes. By his second summer his confidence grew, and after a few play dates with water loving dogs, in he went. This will be his third summer and he's already swam across a couple rivers. Do as TR said. Don't rush it, and in time you will most likely have a swimmer  


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WrigleyVille (Dec 17, 2015)

Had a lot of the same issues as well. Wrigley was the only dry dog at navhda and I was a little concerned I wouldn't get her to swim ever. Took her to the river last Sunday for some sandbar play time. As my wife and I walked across shallow, underwater spots, she would whine until the realized it's ok to cross. In no time that dog was running through deeper puddles and small inlets. Shes not keen on swimming yet but water doesn't seem to bother her. 51 degree water is cold for anyone.


----------



## PG (May 21, 2016)

Sky, my V, hated water at first, now she loves it and jumps after every fish or duck she sees in the lake, river, etc. Give it time


----------

